# Hawaii, Bali, CB Seahorses and Cultured SPS coral arrived!!!



## Sea U Marine (Dec 25, 2010)

Black Tang (s), Black x Scopas Tang (s), Chervon Tangs (s),Flame Hawkfish, Achilles Tang (L),Goldflakes Angels,Griffit`s Angel, Bartlett`s Anthias, Flame Angel, Yellow Tang, Orange Shoulder Tang, Bandit Angel, Potters Angels, Lemon peels Angels, Dracula Gobies...many more.

Sample Pics
Please check our Weekend Specials this evening, Click here.

lots of Cultured SPS, 200pcs to choose from

Bali Fish: see list below

CB Seahorses: H. Reidi and H.Comes.

H. Erectus is coming next week.

Many other fish listed below

Acanthurus leucosternon<LG>
Powder Blue Surgeon
Ctenochaetus strigosus (MD)
Yellow Eye Suegeon Fish
Acanthurus lineatus<SM>
Striped Surgeon
Balistoides conspicllium(MD)
Clown Trigger Fish
Balistoides conspicllium<LG>
Clown Trigger Fish
Pseudobalistes fuscus<SM>
Bluemarbled Trigger Fish
Rhinecanthus rectangulus <MD>
Rectangle Trigger Fish
Synchoropus stellatus(MD)
Red Dragonet Blenny
Nemateleotris decora
Decorated Fire Fish
Chiloscyllum Punctatum(LG)
Bamboo Nurse Shark
Dasyatis Kuhlii
Blue Spotted Skate SM
Cinhilahiris rubriventralis
Long Fin Fairy Wrasse
Paracheilinus Mccoskeri
Mccoske's Flasher Wrasser [SM]
Labroides dimidiatus
Blue Cleaner Wrasse
Labroides dimidiatus
Blue Cleaner Wrasse
Halichoeres trispilus
Four Spot yellow Wrasse
Cirihilabrus rubrisquamis
Rosy Scale Fairy Wrasse
Macropharyngodon biparatitus
Blue Star Leopard Wrasse
Apolomichthys trimaculatus<MED>
Flag Fin Angel
Chaetodeontoplus septentrionalis
Blue Line Angel [SM/MD]
Pomocanthus imperator<AD>
Emperor Angelfish
Pygoplites dicanthus (MD)
Red Sea Regal Angel Fish
Pomocanthus imperator<AD-XL>
Emperor Angelfish
Amphiprion ocellaris [3-5 CM]
Black Nemo Clown [Captive Bred]
Pterois volitan (LG)
Lionfish
Anthias squamipinnis FEMALE
Red Coral Perch
Hippocampus reidi
Black Seahorse [7-8 CM]

Hippocampus comes
White Tiger Tail Seahorse [7-8CM]
Hippocampus comes
White Tiger Tail Seahorse [8-9CM]
Hippocampus comes
White Tiger Tail Seahorse [9-10 CM]
Hippocampus comes
Ghost Tiger Tail Seahorse [8-9 CM]
Hippocampus reidi
Yellow Seahorse [8-9 CM]
Hippocampus reidi
Yellow Sea Horse [7-8CM]
Zanclus cornutus(MD)
Moorish Idol
Istiblennius Chysospilos
Red Spotted Blenny (A#449)
Stonogobiops Dracula
Dracula Goby SM
Lysmata amboinensis <LG>
Cleaner Shrimp
Lysmata debelius <LG>
Fire Shrimp
Parasicyonis A
Gorgeous Blue Carpet Anemone
Fromia Monilis
Orang Star Fish ( LG )
Fromia monilis
Red Star Fish ( LG )
Hemiscyllium Oceallatum
Epaulette Sharks 14"
GREEN CORN ANEMONE (M)
ENTACMAEA QUARDICOLOR

SAND TUBE WORM (BROWN)
SABELLA SPECIE

FLAGFIN ANGELFISH JUV (S)
APOLEMICHTHYS TRIMACULATHUS

WHITE TAIL SINGAPORE ANGELFISH (M)
CHAETODONTOPLUS MESOLEUCUS

SIX BAR ANGELFISH JUV
EUXIPHIPOPS SEXTRIATUS

EMPEROR ANGELFISH (M)
POMANCANTHUS IMPERATOR

BICOLOR ANGELFISH (S)
CENTROPYGE BICOLOR

MIDNIGHT ANGELFISH (S)
CENTROPYGE NOX

ORANGE STRIPE ANGELFISH (S)
CENTROPYGE EIBLI

BLACK SPOT LYRETAIL ANGELFISH FEMALE
GENICANTHUS MELANOSPILOS

BENNETT'S BUTTERFLYFISH (L)
CHAETODON BENNETTI

RACCON BUTTERFLYFISH (M)
CHAETODON LUNULA

BARONE'S BUTTERFLYFISH (S)
CHAETODON BARONESSA

COPPERBAND BUTTERFLYFISH (L)
CHELMON ROSTRATUS

COPPERBAND BUTTERFLYFISH (M)
CHELMON ROSTRATUS

BANGGAI HIFIN CARDINALFISH
PTERAPOGON KAUDERNII

LONGSPINE CARDINAL FISH
APOGON LEPTACANTHUS

BLUE LEG HERMIT CRAB (M)
CALSINUS SP

GOLD STRIPE MAROON CLOWN (L)
PREMNAS BIOCULEATUS

BICOLOR CHROMIS
CHROMIS BICOLOR

GREEN CHROMIS
CHROMIS VIRIDIS

YELLOW BELLY DAMSEL
POMACENTRUS COELESTIS

ROLANDI DAMSEL
CHRYSIPTERA ROLLANDI

MATTED LEATHERJACKET
ACREICHTHYS TOMENTOSUS

MIDAS BLENNY
ECSENIUS MIDAS

CHINESE ZEBRA GOBY
PTERELEOTRIS ZEBRA

GOLDEN HEADS GOBY
VALENCIENA STRIGATA

TWO SPOT GOBY
SIGNIGOBIUS BIOCELLATUS

SPOTED MANDARIN
SYNCHIROPUS PICTURATUS

TWO STRIPE SLEEPER
VALENCIENNA HELSDINGENI

MOUSTACHE JAWFISH
OPISTOGNATHUS LONCHURUS

BLACK BEAUTY
MACOLOR NIGER (JUV)

RED MINIATA GROUPER (S)
CEPHALOPOLIS MINIATA

TWO SPOT HOGFISH
BODIANUS BIMACULATUS

PURPLEHEADED WRASSE (M)
HALICHOERES PROSOPEION

PURPLEHEADED WRASSE (S)
HALICHOERES PROSOPEION

ARC EYED HAWKFISH
PARACHIRHITES ARCATUS

FORSTER'S HAWKFISH
PARACIRRHITES FORSTERI

FILAMEN HAWKFISH
CIRRHITICHTHYS SP

BLACK PEACOCK LIONFISH (L)
PTEROIS VIOLITAN

COLLECTOR URCHIN
TRIPNEUSTES GRATILLA

SEA HARE ALGAE SLUG
DOLABELLA SP

CARPENTER'S FAIRY WRASSE (MALE)
PARACHILINUS CARPENTERI

BANDED PIPEFISH
DORYRHAMPHUS DACTYLIOPHARUS

BLACK TURBO SNAIL
TROCHUS MACULATUS

SPINNY LOBSTER
PANULIRUS VERSICOLOR

WHITE STAR
ARCHASTER TYPICUS

PINK TAIL TRIGGERFISH
MELICHTHYS VIDUA

FOX FACE (M)
LO VULPINUS

FOX FACE (S)
LO VULPINUS

MIMIC SURGEONFISH
ACANTHURUS PYROFERUS

BROWN SAILFIN TANG (L)
ZEBRASOMA SCOPAS

BIG NOSE UNICORNFISH (S)
NASO VLAMINGI

YELLOW CORIS (M)
HALICHOERES CHRYSUS

YELLOW CORIS (S)
HALICHOERES CHRYSUS

BLUESTREAK CLEANER WRASSE
LABROIDES DIMIDIATUS

SIX LINE WRASSE
PSEUDOCHEILINUS HEXATAENIA

DRAGON WRASSE (L)
NAVACULYCHTHYS TAENIOURUS

LEOPARD WRASSE
MACROPHARYNGODON ORNATUS

FILAMENTED FLASHER
PARACHEILINUS FILAMENTOSUS

RED EYED FAIRY WRASSE
CIRRHILABRUS SOLORENSIS

DEBELIUS FAIRY WRASSE
CIRRHILABRUS ADORNATUS

Thanks

Ken
www.seaumarine.com
www.seaumarineonline.com
www.live.seaumarineonline.com
905-475-1089


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ken, sent you an email! See you this weekend again


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am dying to go there, but wife did not leave any money for me knowing my addiction to this place 

Greg

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> I am dying to go there, but wife did not leave any money for me knowing my addiction to this place
> 
> Greg


Quick! Find something to sell on Kijiji! 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Ken, sent you an email! See you this weekend again


I'm there all weekend, so we can discuss banning random members from GTAA.

Especially that Greg guy.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ooohh....and that other guy who works at Sea U Marine....Let's call him mister C. Sin . . . no, Mr. Chris S. . .


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

....lol


----------

